# Where to get quality couplers



## phazertwo (Jul 28, 2020)

I am on the hunt for some new couplers.  I like the couplers I have now, but I am considering changing motors to a smaller shaft...  I was hoping someone around here might know of a place to get quality couplers.  I have been searching and searching and can't seem to find anything online that I consider quality.  The current couplers are a spider type, with the wrap around clamp for the shaft.  I am not interested in setscrew style, and would rather stay away from the standard split clamp style.

Any help is much appreciated.

PZ


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 28, 2020)

Try here https://www.automationdirect.com/adc/shopping/catalog/motion_control/drive_couplings


----------



## aliva (Jul 28, 2020)

What size shaft are you coupling?  What the shaft speed, and what misalignment is acceptable? There are gazillions couplers available, Lovejoy, Paraflex, Grid type Falk, disc. What's the budget?


----------



## mksj (Jul 28, 2020)

Yep, no clue as to the application and specifics. I have used Zero-Max which are high quality and come in many configurations.




__





						Power Transmission Products | Motion and Control Products
					






					www.zero-max.com


----------



## phazertwo (Jul 29, 2020)

I should have included more information.  I don't know what my misalignment is, I am replacing steppes with servos on a machine hat came fully built.  Considering it was made in china, I would assume it's higher than what I would expect for a motor to ball screw setup.  One side would be .5in the other would be 14mm.  This is a hobby machine, so I am looking for an inexpensive option.  Aluminum couplers with a spider seem to work just fine right now, and honestly if I could get the same ones I have in the right sizes for my motor I would do it in a heartbeat.  

The automation direct link was very helpful... I already order from them regularly so they would be easy.

The Zeromax link is fantastic!  Part of my problem is I don't even know exactly what to call these different types of couplers... too bad they don't have pricing online!  That would make it too easy.

Thanks for the help!
PZ


----------



## mksj (Jul 29, 2020)

Inexpensive eBay copy, should be good enough and they come in a wide range of sizes. I have purchased different sizes and then reassembled using different input/output shaft sizes for each half of the coupler, these allow to specify both.   Zero-Max you can specify input/output shaft size.








						Precision Flexible Single Diaphragm Motor Coupling OD 40mm 35mm Long  | eBay
					

Features: Stainless steel shrapnel connections, you can absorb the shock. Quality stainless steel shrapnel, fatigue resistance, and no rubber parts, adapt to the temperature range -50 to 200 degrees wide.



					www.ebay.com
				




Zero-Max SC030 run around $80, but you can find them on eBay for less. This listing does not list the size on these, I have taken them apart and bored them. You need to put a spacer in the clamp gap and tighten the locking screw.








						Zero-Max SC030 SERVOCLASS Coupling 9.525 6 35 for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Zero-Max SC030 SERVOCLASS Coupling 9.525 6 35 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------

